# maybe thats why he hasn't grown much.. i can't even believe it



## nessanicolle (Aug 15, 2012)

I know the title sounds dramatic but i was so shocked.. I mean I feed my 7/8 month old almost every day and today he ate 3 fuzzies and a pinky. i usually only feed him like a fuzzy at a time thinking he's full.. Do you think he hasn't grown much because i've been under feeding em? any thoughts? Any one else have a little columbian that eats like that?

Thanks, Vanessa


----------



## james.w (Aug 15, 2012)

What else are you feeding and how often? What is the setup like that you are keeping him in?


----------



## nessanicolle (Aug 15, 2012)

i feel him usually fuzzies/hoppers twice a week and every day that he doesnt eat the mice, i give him his turkey/chicken/beef/fish mix with his calcium. right now he's in the 30 gallon but i'm getting my iguana his new enclosure tomorrow so he's going to go back into the 55 gallon. as of right now he has his 150 watt bulb at the top, with 3 inches of cypress mulch, his big bowl of water which he swims in all the time, he had a little wooden box i made him and a big branch. i also give him a bath 2 times a week.


----------



## james.w (Aug 15, 2012)

What are you using for UVB and what are the temps in the enclosure?


----------



## nessanicolle (Aug 16, 2012)

18 inch zoo med 10.0. and about 85 on one side, and 90's on the other with about a 97 degree basking point.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 16, 2012)

Let them eat till they are done. Just give em a bunch of food. The gu will eat till he's full.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 16, 2012)

I got a male and female at the same time. The male is quite larger then my female, I think they grow at different rates and some just get larger. A local pet store I trust was telling me about his supplier of bw arg tegus and they are 5 feet.


----------

